# Wanted Poppety-pop



## manaylor

Is anybody willing to send me some poppety-pop key rings. I cannot get them in UK and I have customers screaming for them. 
I will send money and in return you will send to me by airmail. I will then sell them on auction sites and other places. This could lead to good business if we act quick. Reply asap. Thanks, Martin


----------

